# Anyone recommend a good gastro doc in paphos area for pancreas problems



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Tia


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

philly said:


> Tia


Dr. Andreas Demetriou – he’s excellent – his main office is in Limassol but he comes to Paphos every Thursday to see patients and perform operations, tests, etc. at the Iasis Hospital. We can highly recommend him. I’ve been to him and he’s been my father-in-laws doctor for the past 12 years.

Dr. Andreas Demetriou, Gastroenterologist, For appointments in Paphos call either Iasis Hospital tel: 26848484 or his office in Limassol 25370030.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Dr. Andreas Demetriou – he’s excellent – his main office is in Limassol but he comes to Paphos every Thursday to see patients and perform operations, tests, etc. at the Iasis Hospital. We can highly recommend him. I’ve been to him and he’s been my father-in-laws doctor for the past 12 years.
> 
> Dr. Andreas Demetriou, Gastroenterologist, For appointments in Paphos call either Iasis Hospital tel: 26848484 or his office in Limassol 25370030.


Excellent thank you very much


----------

